# who can say..



## bbyno1

that they havnt touched 1 bit of alcohol?
or 1 cigarette since becoming pregant?
x


----------



## Youngling

I cant, oopsie.
I had a can of guiness during the 1st england match, but guiness is supposed to be good for you and im not gonna lie i do have the odd ciggarette.
Ill probably get slated for that now, but oh well
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

I cant either. 
x

Edit: The night I told my mum I was expecting I had a very very diluted wine! Very much needed to steady the nerves!

Was a full time smoker before being pregnant but have cut down ALOT, currently on around 3 a day.
But last week something very bad happened, which caused me alot of upset and stress so had a few more. 

People have their own opinions on this. Ill be slagged off etc, but Its my choice, i think ive done paticularly well to cut down.


----------



## bbyno1

noo course you wont get slated:D
we r allowed a certain amount of units of alcohol anyway lol just interestin to see:) x


----------



## LoisP

I can't. Haven't touched alcohol but, i'll come clean about the puffs on a ciggie :( Glad theres honesty going on here !!


----------



## Jadelm

I had one sip of blueberry cider just to try it when my mum had some, but other than that I haven't touched any alochol and a cigarette hasn't touched my lips since 3 days before I found out I was preg. Woo quite proud :haha: x


----------



## Youngling

To be honest, its not like i smoke 20 a day. I couldnt even say iv had a pack of 20 through out my whole pregnancy but i do like to smoke socially.
Thats just me and i know every1 has different opinions on these things, but its my pregnancy, not any1 elses
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Apparently, theres no research into saying a baby can be harmed from a set amount of alchohol, they say hold off it, incase you fall over and hurt the baby through being drunk.

Not sure how true that one is, but I have heard it x


----------



## Hayley90

I had loads of wine and got drunk before i found out ... since then, nothing though. 

Well done on those who've cut down on the smoking though :flower: x


----------



## Zebra Stars

i aint had a drink at all.
i had a fag 7 hours ago tho :dohh:
but at least its not one everyday


----------



## Lauraxamy

I was pregnant for xmas and my birthday both in December, was quite annoyed haha but I did drink at my works xmas party, only two or three. I also had a glass of wine xmas day, and I was due Easter Monday and went for a meal then so I had a glass of wine then too but I didn't smoke, I only really socially smoked so didn't feel the need too.


----------



## xSophieBx

I can honestly say I havent :D Ive never smoked neway.. But I must admit I drank tooo much b4 I got pregnant.. but I hadnt been for a night out or anything and then I found out & have been a very good girl.. Even thou I carried on working in a pub for awhile so I was surrounded by alcohol! :haha: Ur allowed like 2 units a week I think wen pregnant which is a glass of wine.. but as im so paranoid about every lil thing I know i'd just blame myself if something happened so Ive just stopped.. Am I looking forward to my 1st drink of wot! My dads a pub manager and his stocks have been safe since ive been pregnant but they so wont be wen im wetting my babies head lol xx


----------



## samface182

ive had half a glass of rose wine when i was at a friends house for dinner.. i felt too bad and gave my friend the rest of it :haha:

and my last fag was at around 20 weeks, when i was all stressed out about my OH n stuff. but haven't touched one since!

do any of you ex smokers think you will go back to smoking when the baby is here? i keep craving a fag, i think i'll give in now n then, but i dont wanna go back to 20 a day again

xx


----------



## lily123

I had half a guiness once, but didn't smoke at all. GOD i wanted a ciggy sooo bad though :\ xxxx


----------



## Youngling

samface182 said:


> ive had half a glass of rose wine when i was at a friends house for dinner.. i felt too bad and gave my friend the rest of it :haha:
> 
> and my last fag was at around 20 weeks, when i was all stressed out about my OH n stuff. but haven't touched one since!
> 
> do any of you ex smokers think you will go back to smoking when the baby is here? i keep craving a fag, i think i'll give in now n then, but i dont wanna go back to 20 a day again
> 
> xx

I know ill definatley smoke when im drinking and socially. I wasnt a massive smoker before, i used to have about 5 or 6 a day. I doubt i will when im at home on my own. But who knows :shrug:
xx


----------



## divershona

alchohol i always used to have about half a bottle of wine at the weekend to chill out after a stressy week at college but that was before i found out i was pregnant, since finding out ive had 2 sips of wine and found it disgusting ! even though i loved it before hand and half a glass of champagne for FOB's 21st birthday but thats it so im proud :)

oh and as for cigarettes ... im not too proud of that ... i used to be a 20 a day smoker ... more at weekends but ive got down 2 about 4 or 5 a day so im impressed with my self for cutting down :)

wish i hadn't seen this thread though as i'm now going for a fag ... first one of the day though and i've been up since half 7 this morning and its now 3pm


----------



## Raspberries

I've never smoked, and haven't had a drink since I found out, but I did drink alot the previous weeks before I found out but only because I was not expecting it, as I got pregnant whilst on the pill :)

I found out on the 9th of April, my last drink was the 3rd of April which was my 18th Birthday, oopsie, didn't time that well hehe. :haha:


----------



## divershona

samface182 said:


> ive had half a glass of rose wine when i was at a friends house for dinner.. i felt too bad and gave my friend the rest of it :haha:
> 
> and my last fag was at around 20 weeks, when i was all stressed out about my OH n stuff. but haven't touched one since!
> 
> do any of you ex smokers think you will go back to smoking when the baby is here? i keep craving a fag, i think i'll give in now n then, but i dont wanna go back to 20 a day again
> 
> xx

thats exactly how i felt about the half glass of champagne on FOB's 21st, so he drank the rest, even though it was gorgeous !!!!!!


----------



## AyaChan

i can say i never touched a fag.
i had half a pint of larger on holidays though.


----------



## tashaclaire

I've never smoked in my life and I wasn't the biggest drinker before pregnancy. I have not had one sip since being pregnant. I can't wait to have a cocktail once baby gets here! xox


----------



## Natasha2605

I didn't do much of either beforehand so it wasn't a problem for me :) xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I will get so slated for this but it's best to be honest.

The day me and OH found out we went and got drunk with another couple at uni. I drank enough to get me relatively tipsy - almost drunk and I had a cigarette or two that night.
A few days after that I had a shared joint between 3 people, after a couple of puffs I freaked out because the baby, went and flipped out, had a panic attack, felt as if my heart was racing, couldn't see straight, could barely talk, couldn't walk and was violently sick quite a few times. Needless to say, that was the last time I ever came in contact with weed ever.
I also had a few cigs in the first few weeks. Less than 1 a day on average. My last one was ... Paramore concert in December I'm sure, I had a few and ended up throwing up all over a toilet stall because it made me feel so vile.

It's not much of a defence but during the times I done that stuff I was dead set on getting rid of my baby. Since then I have had less than 1/4 of a glass of wine and lemonade at a friends 18th to toast her. I honestly thank God every day that even regardless of my actions my baby turned out healthy in the scans and checks :) I could not live with myself knowing that I had seriously hurt him or god forbid lost him due to my selfishness in those first few weeks.


----------



## vinteenage

I haven't had alcohol or cigarettes since being pregnant, but I don't smoke and really never drank beforehand either.


----------



## Shauna19

I dont smoke so :thumbup:
And well i onli found out when i was six weeks! Buts as soon as i found ou i havent drank since and i went on holidays the day after i found out !!


----------



## rainbows_x

I haven't touched one drop of alcohol since the conception night :rofl:

As for smoking I have been naughty, I quit for about two weeks early on, then went to having like one a day, then one every other day & i haven't smoked for one week now, since going into the hospital, it scared the hell out of me & I felt so guilty so I refise to even be around it now.

When I was in hospital though another woman was brought in - She was 29 weeks and had a positive fibronectin like me, I felt so bad, I thought being 32 weeks and having it was bad enough but she was 3 weeks behind me so felt sorry for her. Until she started going out for fags every 20 minutes :growlmad:


----------



## peace

Haven't drank since i've found out, same with smoking..and i'm a 20 a day smoker, i'm dying for a smoke however. :nope: but I wont!


----------



## StarBound

Hmm i cant actually believe people are still smoking whilst pregnant :/ It may be your decision but you should be thinking of the harm to your child 

(sorry if this is offensive but im allowed my opinion just as much as you are) 

I have never smoked so doesnt affect me and im not really a drinker but did have a WKD about a week into the pregnancy and i didnt know i was pregnant at the time


----------



## Wobbles

She asked a straight forward question, yes or no, not a lecture based on individual opinions.

We all know whats medically advised and MWs should talk to all expecting parents about these things but here on this thread like I say ...she asked a question.

Lets make sure this doesn't get locked ladies.


----------



## Youngling

StarBound said:


> Hmm i cant actually believe people are still smoking whilst pregnant :/ It may be your decision but you should be thinking of the harm to your child
> 
> (sorry if this is offensive but im allowed my opinion just as much as you are)
> 
> *I have never smoked* so doesnt affect me and im not really a drinker but did have a WKD about a week into the pregnancy and i didnt know i was pregnant at the time

Exactly u have never smoked, so i think that should be hard for u to comment on


----------



## emmylou209

i have had 2 cigs since finding out - 1 when i found cz i needed to calm down and the second was when my OH brought sum flavoured tobacco and wanted to taste it was only a puff thou

alcohol i have like a small glass of wine with lemonade or a shandy once a month



everythink is ok in moderation


----------



## rubixcyoob.

StarBound said:


> Hmm i cant actually believe people are still smoking whilst pregnant :/ It may be your decision but you should be thinking of the harm to your child
> 
> (sorry if this is offensive but im allowed my opinion just as much as you are)
> 
> I have never smoked so doesnt affect me and im not really a drinker but did have a WKD about a week into the pregnancy and i didnt know i was pregnant at the time




This is not a thread on whether you should or shouldn't smoke while pregnant, or what people's opinions on the matter are. This is a thread asking a simple question. People are not giving their opinion on the matter and neither should you because it will get way out of hand and turn into an arguement. Plus opinions were not asked for. Just yes or no.

Also, you have never smoked. So until you do you cannot judge on how hard it is to give up for some people.


----------



## FayDanielle

Not to add or build up an argument or anything.
But...

Heavy smokers are advised to cut down rather than stop alltogether, as it can do more damage to the baby and our bodies if we stop straight away. 
We're also advised if we do want to stop FULLY, but are finding it hard, cut down until 36 weeks, and stop then.

That was the advice I was given anyway.


----------



## lushious09

no not a single drop even if i had wanted to i couldnt as it made me sick from the start lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

i wasnt much of a smoker, though i tried to be a few times i just never liked it. Made me feel sick and gross. I was guilty of being the the car with FOB while he was smoking, the if it counts the windows were always down and he was probably driving fast. he stopped doing it when we found out. 

and i actually have a really...well i thought funny story. I got this i guess all natural salsa that had no preservatives and such, was just chopped up veges. It was really hot so it was taking me a while to eat it and maybe a week after i got it i was sitting there thinking hmm...this tastes different, must just be me...waaaiiitttt, this is familiar MA what is this?? haha it had fermented! but i hadnt eaten much and i doubt there was any real alcohol content. freaked the hell out of me though.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i don't smoke anyways, but i haven't had anything to drink since being pregnant.. 
but then again, i only really drank at parties, and once i started, i'd get pretty out of it.. bit of a lightweight, so obviously wouldn't have drunk either.. haven't even had the odd glass or anything, but it's just a personal choice.. 

i think to be honest the girls who smoked quite alot before and have cut down - well done.. also i know a girl who tried to go cold turkey smoking when pregnant, and ended up causing more serious problems as her body wasn't ready for it.. and she just kept passing out and stuff - that's wayyy more dangerous to your baby.. 
and she spent quite a few days in hospital, and they told her to just smoke, not as much, but the odd few, to reduce stress and stuff too.. cause when you are the baby is.. so to be honest it's a catch 22..

and if you're someone who's never smoked, you can't be in a position to judge really.. i'm not saying i have an opinon either way on it, i'm just saying well done to the girls who've cut down, for doing that at least.. 
xxxx

Fay Danielle, posted just before me.. but basically said the same thing..


----------



## kirste1

ive not drank, but i do smoke... before i was pregnant, i used to have about 15 a day.. soon as i found out, i cut down to 3 a day.. and felt so much better for it too! :)


----------



## bbyno1

ahh well done to all the girls who have cut down:)
i dont know coz iv never been a smoker but i can imagine how hard itd be!
like me cutting down or cutting chocolate out of my life:haha: that would kill me lol.
but we all having healthy babies so either way it doesnt matter..i didnt intend to cause any arguments or cross words just wanted to be nosey i guess lol x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I could, none passed my lips when I was pregnant AT ALL
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I agree this thread is not about whether smoking is bad or not. I must be hard to give up (I was a light smoker and it was hard) at least if they cut down they are trying
xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

^^ wss


----------



## RachelRae

I was never really like a smoker, but if me and my friends were at a party we would join in and have a few hits, but it wasn't on a regular daily basis, just to have a little fun. Same goes with drinking, it was just partying. I quit completely once I found out I was pregnant. My doc said the baby was conceived March 2nd and the last time I really smoked was on Feb. 28th.

So I've been clean ever since, good job girls that have cut down, I know it's really hard, all my older brothers have been smokers there whole life, and they just recently quit, and I know it's been real hard for them. So congrats girls! :thumbup:


----------



## LoisP

Just wanna put in a comment about the whole quitting cold turkey, and how it's bad for you.
When i found out i was pregnant, i tried to just stop. Without cutting down, i was on about 15/25 a day. After about a week of not having any cigarettes at all, i got rushed to hospital by ambulance because i couldn't breathe and it felt like something was squashing my chest. After 3 nights in the hospital in the Clinical Assessment Unit, they told me to go home and they couldn't find an explanation what had happened. This is just a guess but i think it was just a shock to my lungs that i'd stopped smoking so suddenly. I started smoking when i was 14, and i was just about to turn 18 when this happened. I'm no doctor, so i can't sit here and say it was definately because i stopped smoking, but like i said, i do think it was because of the shock to my body that i stopped suddenley.
X


----------



## hopeandpray

FayDanielle said:


> Apparently, theres no research into saying a baby can be harmed from a set amount of alchohol, they say hold off it, incase you fall over and hurt the baby through being drunk.
> 
> Not sure how true that one is, but I have heard it x

the reason that they say not to drink is because of feotal alcohol syndrome, an illness that damages babies mentally not incase you fall over x well done to everyone that's cutting down smoking! your babies will be glad you have


----------



## LizzieC

I've never really been a smoker (only ever the occasional one or two at a party pre-pregnancy) so no problems there, but I have had the odd glass of wine at family gatherings (never amounting to more than a unit or two each time) and, most recently, a verrry small glass of champagne at my 18th birthday bbq.

I won't lie, I did feel slightly cheated drinking j2os while everyone else was on the bubbly :haha:


----------



## Jadelm

hopeandpray said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> Apparently, theres no research into saying a baby can be harmed from a set amount of alchohol, they say hold off it, incase you fall over and hurt the baby through being drunk.
> 
> Not sure how true that one is, but I have heard it x
> 
> the reason that they say not to drink is because of feotal alcohol syndrome, an illness that damages babies mentally not incase you fall over x well done to everyone that's cutting down smoking! your babies will be glad you haveClick to expand...

Just an interesting thing I noticed whilst reading my maternity notes in the dentist waiting room.. at the front it says:
"ALCOHOL is safe in moderation. Too much alcohol increases the risk of miscarriage or may lead to Fetal Alcohol Syndrome, resulting in severe abnormalities. It is recommended that alcohol consumption should be restricted to no more than one unit per day."

And that's in like the maternity notes so what most pregnant women would all read so if they say it's ok to have a little then I would believe them you know? I'm just not much of a drinker so it hasn't bothered me not drinking alcohol :thumbup:

Well done to girly's who've cut down.. I smoked regularly before I got pregnant but got lucky as 3 days before I even tested smoking made me feel physically sick so my body just sorta naturally stopped me smoking.. clever body! If I'd had to quit on willpower alone it would have been really difficult I'm sure xxx


----------



## AngelzTears

I've never smoked or drank alcohol, so it's easy for me not to have any during pregnancy either. =]


----------



## aob1013

I can, Leni's health is very important to me and i will take no risks :D


----------



## PleaseBaby

I haven't had a drink at all but I quit smoking gradually over the first month


----------



## stefni_x

_I can honestly say i havent had one drink of alcohol at all , but i do smoke im not going to lie , 


_


----------



## Adrienne

I can!!!

No alcohol and no smoking whatsoever since I've been pregnant. I rank Molly's health way above margaritas and hookah.


----------



## Desi's_lost

im not sure on this but what i've heard is no one really knows how much alcohol is needed to cause fetal alcohol syndrome. Like some people drink heavily through the whole pregnancy, and dont get it. Then another person has one drink and the baby gets it. 
i just like to be on the safe side and not have any...even though theres a ton of beer in the fridge and its a bit tempting, my dad seems to think if he drinks at his softball games he'll play better haha. I figure i'll have at least 40 years to drink after the babies born lol. But of course, its each persons choice. =]


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i didnt smoke or drink the whole time. i havnt smoked in a year and the last time i drank was about a month before i got pregnant.


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I have, but not since I found out I was pregnant, if that counts?
Haven't even touched a shandy since getting my BFP, and used to smoke about 10 a day, went completely cold turkey the second I found out and haven't touched one since! I'm very proud of myself for that :)


----------



## stephx

I can hand on heart say I havent done either :D 

Which is amazing for me cause I loved smoking :(

xx


----------



## Sophiiie

I haven't touched either, simply because I don't smoke & I don't like the taste of alcohol :shrug: I'm weird I know haha! x


----------



## stephx

Sophiiie said:


> I haven't touched either, simply because I don't smoke & I don't like the taste of alcohol :shrug: I'm weird I know haha! x

You're not wierd! I cant stand alcohol either :blush:

xx


----------



## jenniferannex

I quit smoking as soon as I found out I was pregnant, but if it wernt for my OH I would of caved it was so hard, well done to all the girls cutting down :) your doing really well :flower: 
I had one drink while I was on holiday and thought it tasted horrible so gave if to OH after 2 sips! So I was pretty good :D xx


----------



## Sophiiie

stephx said:


> Sophiiie said:
> 
> 
> I haven't touched either, simply because I don't smoke & I don't like the taste of alcohol :shrug: I'm weird I know haha! x
> 
> You're not wierd! I cant stand alcohol either :blush:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

thank god I'm not the only one haha! :)


----------



## StarBound

rubixcyoob. said:


> StarBound said:
> 
> 
> Hmm i cant actually believe people are still smoking whilst pregnant :/ It may be your decision but you should be thinking of the harm to your child
> 
> (sorry if this is offensive but im allowed my opinion just as much as you are)
> 
> I have never smoked so doesnt affect me and im not really a drinker but did have a WKD about a week into the pregnancy and i didnt know i was pregnant at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a thread on whether you should or shouldn't smoke while pregnant, or what people's opinions on the matter are. This is a thread asking a simple question. People are not giving their opinion on the matter and neither should you because it will get way out of hand and turn into an arguement. Plus opinions were not asked for. Just yes or no.
> 
> Also, you have never smoked. So until you do you cannot judge on how hard it is to give up for some people.Click to expand...

I think you will find its a free country and i can speak my opinion if i want too :growlmad: All i was saying was *personally *my sons health comes above EVERYTHING - and although i have seen my brother quit smoking and have seen how difficult it can be , its not impossible and babies health should always come first. - HOWEVER i can understand how difficult it is and well done to all the girls who have cut down and are trying to quit for there LO. :thumbup:

I am NOT trying to upset anyone - i think its great that most of you have cut down for your little one , well done :flower:

Sorry if people find my opinion on the matter unwanted and such , but i cant see why i cant comment :/ It was never supposed to be offensive lol


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I never really know whether I ought to comment on threads like this because of the backlash....
But I am probally the most disgusting one here.
I was taking hundreds of pounds worth of cocaine when I found out I was pregnant, because FOB was a very well-off coke addict. And drinking like an idiot. I was drunk every weekend and coked up every DAY. 
I gave up alcohol pretty quickly when I found out as I only drank socially and was never an alcoholic...
But I was still hooked on coke for a long time into my pregnancy. It was so fucked up. I'd feel sooo guilty, but when I snorted it I felt so good, like me AND my baby were invincible! Obviously when I crashed I realised that actually, I was KILLING both of us.
I gave up completely around 15/16 weeks...but had a couple of relapses since. I am appalled at myself. Scans have shown everything to be fine. But if he's born all messed up I don't know what I'd do, and I'd only have myself to blame.
Obviously I know it was an addiction...and cocaine is one of the most addictive substances there are. But I should have locked myself up away from it, ANYTHING.
:nope:
So whilst I have never smoked, I could never judge someone who still smokes during pregnancy!


----------



## Jadelm

I'd just like to say.. I'm really proud of everyone for having such a civil thread about something so controversial!! I was expecting this to get into a bad place quite quickly but it hasn't :happydance: Yaaay peace at last :flower: 

Not being patronising, it has genuinely made me really happy and my faith has been restored in this forum :haha: xxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Jadelm said:


> I'd just like to say.. I'm really proud of everyone for having such a civil thread about something so controversial!! I was expecting this to get into a bad place quite quickly but it hasn't :happydance: Yaaay peace at last :flower:
> 
> Not being patronising, it has genuinely made me really happy and my faith has been restored in this forum :haha: xxx

I was just thinking the same thing! I was genuinely worried it would have turned into a flaming match by now...hurrah!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

StarBound said:


> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarBound said:
> 
> 
> Hmm i cant actually believe people are still smoking whilst pregnant :/ It may be your decision but you should be thinking of the harm to your child
> 
> (sorry if this is offensive but im allowed my opinion just as much as you are)
> 
> I have never smoked so doesnt affect me and im not really a drinker but did have a WKD about a week into the pregnancy and i didnt know i was pregnant at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a thread on whether you should or shouldn't smoke while pregnant, or what people's opinions on the matter are. This is a thread asking a simple question. People are not giving their opinion on the matter and neither should you because it will get way out of hand and turn into an arguement. Plus opinions were not asked for. Just yes or no.
> 
> Also, you have never smoked. So until you do you cannot judge on how hard it is to give up for some people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you will find its a free country and i can speak my opinion if i want too :growlmad: All i was saying was *personally *my sons health comes above EVERYTHING - and although i have seen my brother quit smoking and have seen how difficult it can be , its not impossible and babies health should always come first. - HOWEVER i can understand how difficult it is and well done to all the girls who have cut down and are trying to quit for there LO. :thumbup:
> 
> I am NOT trying to upset anyone - i think its great that most of you have cut down for your little one , well done :flower:
> 
> Sorry if people find my opinion on the matter unwanted and such , but i cant see why i cant comment :/ It was never supposed to be offensive lolClick to expand...

Not getting at you Hun but the administrator even said this thread isn't for that, it was a yes or no answer, so there was no need to put what you did, it just puts the girls down. Let's keep it nice we were doing really well.


----------



## jenniferannex

Marzipan_girl said:


> I never really know whether I ought to comment on threads like this because of the backlash....
> But I am probally the most disgusting one here.
> I was taking hundreds of pounds worth of cocaine when I found out I was pregnant, because FOB was a very well-off coke addict. And drinking like an idiot. I was drunk every weekend and coked up every DAY.
> I gave up alcohol pretty quickly when I found out as I only drank socially and was never an alcoholic...
> But I was still hooked on coke for a long time into my pregnancy. It was so fucked up. I'd feel sooo guilty, but when I snorted it I felt so good, like me AND my baby were invincible! Obviously when I crashed I realised that actually, I was KILLING both of us.
> I gave up completely around 15/16 weeks...but had a couple of relapses since. I am appalled at myself. Scans have shown everything to be fine. But if he's born all messed up I don't know what I'd do, and I'd only have myself to blame.
> Obviously I know it was an addiction...and cocaine is one of the most addictive substances there are. But I should have locked myself up away from it, ANYTHING.
> :nope:
> So whilst I have never smoked, I could never judge someone who still smokes during pregnancy!

Ahwww Hun glad it's got better for you :flower: that must of been awful, I have so much respect for people like you being honest! :hugs: x


----------



## AriannasMama

I had a rum and coke and a shot of rum and a puff off some weed when I was like 5-6 weeks pregnant =/. I didn't know I was at the time though and since I have found out I stay away from everything.


----------



## divershona

FayDanielle said:


> Not to add or build up an argument or anything.
> But...
> 
> Heavy smokers are advised to cut down rather than stop alltogether, as it can do more damage to the baby and our bodies if we stop straight away.
> We're also advised if we do want to stop FULLY, but are finding it hard, cut down until 36 weeks, and stop then.
> 
> That was the advice I was given anyway.

i was given the same advice :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Jadelm said:


> I'd just like to say.. I'm really proud of everyone for having such a civil thread about something so controversial!! I was expecting this to get into a bad place quite quickly but it hasn't :happydance: Yaaay peace at last :flower:
> 
> Not being patronising, it has genuinely made me really happy and my faith has been restored in this forum :haha: xxx

:thumbup:

Totally agree, I've seen many threads like this one turn into a huge arguement!
Well done to everyone for being so honest and for cutting down at least, everyone is doing great!


----------



## Adrienne

jenniferannex said:


> StarBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarBound said:
> 
> 
> Hmm i cant actually believe people are still smoking whilst pregnant :/ It may be your decision but you should be thinking of the harm to your child
> 
> (sorry if this is offensive but im allowed my opinion just as much as you are)
> 
> I have never smoked so doesnt affect me and im not really a drinker but did have a WKD about a week into the pregnancy and i didnt know i was pregnant at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a thread on whether you should or shouldn't smoke while pregnant, or what people's opinions on the matter are. This is a thread asking a simple question. People are not giving their opinion on the matter and neither should you because it will get way out of hand and turn into an arguement. Plus opinions were not asked for. Just yes or no.
> 
> Also, you have never smoked. So until you do you cannot judge on how hard it is to give up for some people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you will find its a free country and i can speak my opinion if i want too :growlmad: All i was saying was *personally *my sons health comes above EVERYTHING - and although i have seen my brother quit smoking and have seen how difficult it can be , its not impossible and babies health should always come first. - HOWEVER i can understand how difficult it is and well done to all the girls who have cut down and are trying to quit for there LO. :thumbup:
> 
> I am NOT trying to upset anyone - i think its great that most of you have cut down for your little one , well done :flower:
> 
> Sorry if people find my opinion on the matter unwanted and such , but i cant see why i cant comment :/ It was never supposed to be offensive lolClick to expand...
> 
> Not getting at you Hun but the administrator even said this thread isn't for that, it was a yes or no answer, so there was no need to put what you did, it just puts the girls down. Let's keep it nice we were doing really well.Click to expand...


Why do threads always end up in argument??!?!?! :dohh: It's so hard to find a civil discussion around here these days...


----------



## jenniferannex

I know that's why I was trying to keep it civil, this was going well so far! Hopefully that will be it for this thread, no more arguing xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Adrienne said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarBound said:
> 
> 
> Hmm i cant actually believe people are still smoking whilst pregnant :/ It may be your decision but you should be thinking of the harm to your child
> 
> (sorry if this is offensive but im allowed my opinion just as much as you are)
> 
> I have never smoked so doesnt affect me and im not really a drinker but did have a WKD about a week into the pregnancy and i didnt know i was pregnant at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a thread on whether you should or shouldn't smoke while pregnant, or what people's opinions on the matter are. This is a thread asking a simple question. People are not giving their opinion on the matter and neither should you because it will get way out of hand and turn into an arguement. Plus opinions were not asked for. Just yes or no.
> 
> Also, you have never smoked. So until you do you cannot judge on how hard it is to give up for some people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you will find its a free country and i can speak my opinion if i want too :growlmad: All i was saying was *personally *my sons health comes above EVERYTHING - and although i have seen my brother quit smoking and have seen how difficult it can be , its not impossible and babies health should always come first. - HOWEVER i can understand how difficult it is and well done to all the girls who have cut down and are trying to quit for there LO. :thumbup:
> 
> I am NOT trying to upset anyone - i think its great that most of you have cut down for your little one , well done :flower:
> 
> Sorry if people find my opinion on the matter unwanted and such , but i cant see why i cant comment :/ It was never supposed to be offensive lolClick to expand...
> 
> Not getting at you Hun but the administrator even said this thread isn't for that, it was a yes or no answer, so there was no need to put what you did, it just puts the girls down. Let's keep it nice we were doing really well.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do threads always end up in argument??!?!?! :dohh: It's so hard to find a civil discussion around here these days...Click to expand...



I wasn't starting an arguement. I wrote something down that mods and other people wrote, before I seen their posts :S


----------



## jenniferannex

Smileeee girlies :D :D :D :D


----------



## Jadelm

Oh please don't make me feel like I jinxed it!! :haha: 
To be fair to everyone I don't think this is an arguement so we're still on safe ground :D 

So the people who have stopped smoking, do you think you will start again after bubs is born? (I think someone already asked this at the beginning.. sorry!)

Personally I think I will socially, because I actuallay like smoking and although it's bad for your health if done in moderation and not everyday I don't see a problem with it, it's no worse than drinking on the odd occassion in my opinion. But I wouldn't smoke around LO and would try not to smell of smoke near her so she doesn't associate the smell of smoke with like comfort :) Also I wouldn't want her to think it's ok because I do it so I wouldn't do it in front of her xxx


----------



## amygwen

i've never smoked so i didn't do that while pregnant, but i had a couple champagnes throughout my pregnancy before i knew & after. each to their own really. my mom smoke and drank throughout her entire pregnancy because she didn't know she was pregnant, and i'd like to think i turned out perfectly fine! :flower:


----------



## jenniferannex

Jade I have :( so ashamed of myself as I did so well. I have one in the day while she naps then when she's in bed at night, and when i go out it's worse! I will of definatly quit by the time she's 1 though! I dint want her to pick up on it. Xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I really do not think ANYONE is trying to start an argument. Stating the fact it may start an argument is more inflamatory.

Admin pointed out this thread isn't for whether you agree with it or not. It is a thread where girls can be honest without fear of being judged/jumped on etc.

I taek my hats off to the girls that have at least cut down. At least they are making a serious effort
xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Exactly!! :)


----------



## bbyno1

i thought itd just be a few yes n no's to be honest and hardly no 1 would comment now i just feel abit guilty lol x


----------



## amynorange

I haven't had any alcohol since I found out I was pregnant, but I'm not really a big drinker anyway. 
I was smoking up until I took the test and then it came back a :bfp: and I haven't touched a cigarette since! :happydance:


----------



## veganmum2be

i can. 
i gave up smoking when ttc as much as it pained me.
and i haven't had a drop of alcohol sinse november last year as i was pregnant then, and didn't want to drink while ttc or this pregnancy.
not worth it imo. xx


----------



## Jadelm

jenniferannex said:


> Jade I have :( so ashamed of myself as I did so well. I have one in the day while she naps then when she's in bed at night, and when i go out it's worse! I will of definatly quit by the time she's 1 though! I dint want her to pick up on it. Xx

Aw I wouldn't be ashamed!! A few a day isn't that bad and neither is smoking 20 a day as long as your not actually like blowing it in LOs face! My Mum smoked properly from the day after I was born and I never suffered from it, in fact I HATED smoking and used to try and get her to quit. She finally did when I was 12 and then when I was 14 I got in with the wrong crowd and started :dohh: So I honestly don't think it's my Mum's fault/influence that I smoked at all. To be honest what I said would kind of be my 'ideal situation' .. I bet I smoke more than that in reality once she's here.. it's hard to tell how you're gonna be :shrug:



bbyno1 said:


> i thought itd just be a few yes n no's to be honest and hardly no 1 would comment now i just feel abit guilty lol x

Don't feel guilty, I think this is a really interesting thread and had been a good topic of coversation :thumbup: xxx


----------



## bbyno1

aww thankyou:)
its kept me reading all day lol i just make randum topics coz i hate it when it goes dead in here lol x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I definitely won't start again after bubs is born, or at least I hope not to! I smoked for like 4 years before I was pg, went completely cold turkey when I found out and feel like I've done so well for stopping that I wouldn't want to then start again and find it difficult to stop iykwim. I did enjoy it, but I enjoy not smoking more, I just feel so much healthier for it! Plus, my dad smoked when I was younger (well, still does) and it worried me so much that he'd get sick...I wouldn't want my daughter to worry about my health at such a young age when it could be avoided!

Just to add, I'm not trying to say anyone else is wrong for saying they will start again, I completely respect your decisions and wouldn't try to talk you round or make you feel bad about doing what you want! I'm just explaining why I wouldn't :flower:


----------



## EmandBub

i haven't! :happydance:
x


----------



## jenniferannex

She jade it was good she quit! Which means u can too :)

Bbyno1 don't feel guilty I found this thread really interesting and I love how honest everyone is being x


----------



## veganmum2be

see i would like to smoke again after baby is born. i loved smoking, and i do miss it.

but i have read up on it and apparently a smoker is still breathing out the fumes for 4 hours, which would mean to be extra safe with a newborn especially then i would have to wait 4 hours and change clothes before i saw my baby which just isn't practical nor do i really want to that badly. when hes older, i probably will smoke, just not around him.

x


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah I hate it when it goes dead too, I'm never creative enough to start stimulating threads though.. the cravings one is my biggest achievement to date :haha: 

I've always been able to quit though, like if I ever got a cough or cold or something it would bug me smoking so I'd just stop for a few weeks or a month, or if I was skint I would, I only smoke sometimes a couple over a few days or a pack of 10 in a day, it just depends on how I feel. I just like smoking and I like the feeling or nicotine.. which I know sounds really sad.. I dunno why I like it lol but obvs plenty of people do or they wouldn't smoke in the first place I guess. 

I'm quite happy to smoke in moderation, like the same with drinking. So like if I have a nice bottle of wine I might treat myself to a few ciggies too or if I go out or something, but I think I'll not smoke properly because of the increased health risks and yeah worrying LO would be horrible cos I used to be worried about my Mum. 

Hmm I like this thread has made me think about it more xxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Jadelm said:


> Yeah I hate it when it goes dead too, I'm never creative enough to start stimulating threads though.. the cravings one is my biggest achievement to date :haha:
> 
> I've always been able to quit though, like if I ever got a cough or cold or something it would bug me smoking so I'd just stop for a few weeks or a month, or if I was skint I would, I only smoke sometimes a couple over a few days or a pack of 10 in a day, it just depends on how I feel. I just like smoking and I like the feeling or nicotine.. which I know sounds really sad.. I dunno why I like it lol but obvs plenty of people do or they wouldn't smoke in the first place I guess.
> 
> I'm quite happy to smoke in moderation, like the same with drinking. So like if I have a nice bottle of wine I might treat myself to a few ciggies too or if I go out or something, but I think I'll not smoke properly because of the increased health risks and yeah worrying LO would be horrible cos I used to be worried about my Mum.
> 
> Hmm I like this thread has made me think about it more xxx



I was like you. Before I got pregnant I'd smoke socially which progressed onto whenever I felt like one. I never, ever got a craving for one. If I had them, I'd smoke. If not, I'd forget about them and I could do for weeks. 

Oh I hate it when it gets dead in here too. I really really think we should have a debate thread like in general chatter, it would be so interesting - if people actually contributed lol.


----------



## PleaseBaby

I don't know if I'll have the willpower to not smoke when LO is bort tbh, the ONLY ting tts stopping me smoking is the fact he's in my belly, I don;t think I'm strog enough to stay quit without him in there


----------



## AriannasMama

I wish OH would stop smoking =/. I am not sure how to help him do it, seems like he wants to cut down, but everyone in his house smokes and its always so stressful where he lives. I keep hoping if he comes to live here he will stop, for one he will have to go outside everytime he wants to smoke and that would get tiring after awhile, and two its not so stressful here. Did anyone try the gum or patches and did it work for you?


----------



## abbSTAR

I haven't :happydance: only had a sip of my mums shandy today becuase it smelt nice haha.. But that's it and I never smoked anyway xx


----------



## Jadelm

rubixcyoob. said:


> Oh I hate it when it gets dead in here too. I really really think we should have a debate thread like in general chatter, it would be so interesting - if people actually contributed lol.

Yeah me too, it's really nice to have a good debate/in depth conversation without anyone getting mean/offended and things kicking off! I'm quite enjoying this thread :) x


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

*i haven't but then i never smoked and drinking only at new years but congrats to all the girls that have stopped/cut down Ive seen my mum struggle to stop so know what its like!! xx *


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Yeah, we just have to think of a good topic lol. I like it when there is a good debate going on without it turning nasty etc.


----------



## bbyno1

someone think of a good topic:Dlol

my mum smoked threw out being pregnant with both me n my sis and we both come out totally fine..she did cut down tho..now shes smoking like 40-50 a day and i get really worried coz shes got such bad chest pains from it and no matter what she does she cant seem to cut down:( or mayb deep down she just doesnt want to im not sure but she smokes way too much x


----------



## Jadelm

If you really want to help her quit, and likewise if any of you girlys want to quit for good, I would HIGHLY recommend a book by Alan Carr (not the gay man :haha:) literally called How to Quit Smoking or something like that. Apparently this man is like a genuis and just gives you what you need to quit. I know it seems farfetched as it's just a book but put it this way..

My Mum started smoking when she was 13 and smoked ever since, only having a break whilst she was pregnant and even then she still smoked a bit. She tried sooo many things to quit including patches, gum, those stop smoking tapes and the plastic cigarettes but just never managed it. Then my aunt lent her this book and she wasn't even taking it seriously but as she read it something just changed. She had her last cigarette as she read the last chapter as the book tells you to do and she hasn't had a single drag since.. and that was... about 8 years ago!! Pretty amazing, I wouldn't believe it if it wasn'y my own Mum!! So yeah, highly recommended :haha: xxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I can think of a good topic. Why is there such a stigma attached to being a teen mum

Smacking in schools
The justice system
Benifits
The womans place in todays society.

The list is endless :)
xx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Wow Jade, that's incredible! I always looked at all those books on the shelves and couldn't believe that people bought all these books and blah blah blah...but there we go! Proof that they can actually work!


----------



## azzii

I havent drank or smoked since i found out i was pregnant. 
But ive defiently had the urge to.


----------



## missynz

me,i havent


----------



## amynorange

Jadelm said:


> If you really want to help her quit, and likewise if any of you girlys want to quit for good, I would HIGHLY recommend a book by Alan Carr (not the gay man :haha:) literally called How to Quit Smoking or something like that. Apparently this man is like a genuis and just gives you what you need to quit. I know it seems farfetched as it's just a book but put it this way..
> 
> My Mum started smoking when she was 13 and smoked ever since, only having a break whilst she was pregnant and even then she still smoked a bit. She tried sooo many things to quit including patches, gum, those stop smoking tapes and the plastic cigarettes but just never managed it. Then my aunt lent her this book and she wasn't even taking it seriously but as she read it something just changed. She had her last cigarette as she read the last chapter as the book tells you to do and she hasn't had a single drag since.. and that was... about 8 years ago!! Pretty amazing, I wouldn't believe it if it wasn'y my own Mum!! So yeah, highly recommended :haha: xxxx

I think this is incredible! and well done to your Mum!!! :hugs: Why hasn't this book had more advertisement?! I think that if it can work for your Mum then it can work for a lot more people too and I bet they don't even know about it!!! I say SPREAD THE WORD!!! :thumbup:


----------



## amynorange

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I can think of a good topic. *Why is there such a stigma attached to being a teen mum*
> 
> Smacking in schools
> The justice system
> Benifits
> The womans place in todays society.
> 
> The list is endless :)
> xx

I think that you should start this thread, it would be a good idea and maybe get views from 'both sides of the story' so to speak. 
I say go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## amynorange

azzii said:


> I havent drank or smoked since i found out i was pregnant.
> But ive defiently had the urge to.

Well done to you for fighting the urge! :thumbup:


----------



## divershona

amynorange said:


> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> I can think of a good topic. *Why is there such a stigma attached to being a teen mum*
> 
> Smacking in schools
> The justice system
> Benifits
> The womans place in todays society.
> 
> The list is endless :)
> xx
> 
> I think that you should start this thread, it would be a good idea and maybe get views from 'both sides of the story' so to speak.
> I say go for it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

i totally agree, would definately be an interesting topic !


----------



## Jadelm

divershona said:


> amynorange said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> I can think of a good topic. *Why is there such a stigma attached to being a teen mum*
> 
> Smacking in schools
> The justice system
> Benifits
> The womans place in todays society.
> 
> The list is endless :)
> xx
> 
> I think that you should start this thread, it would be a good idea and maybe get views from 'both sides of the story' so to speak.
> I say go for it! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i totally agree, would definately be an interesting topic !Click to expand...

Yeah start some threads! xxx


----------



## emmylou209

Marzipan_girl said:


> I never really know whether I ought to comment on threads like this because of the backlash....
> But I am probally the most disgusting one here.
> I was taking hundreds of pounds worth of cocaine when I found out I was pregnant, because FOB was a very well-off coke addict. And drinking like an idiot. I was drunk every weekend and coked up every DAY.
> I gave up alcohol pretty quickly when I found out as I only drank socially and was never an alcoholic...
> But I was still hooked on coke for a long time into my pregnancy. It was so fucked up. I'd feel sooo guilty, but when I snorted it I felt so good, like me AND my baby were invincible! Obviously when I crashed I realised that actually, I was KILLING both of us.
> I gave up completely around 15/16 weeks...but had a couple of relapses since. I am appalled at myself. Scans have shown everything to be fine. But if he's born all messed up I don't know what I'd do, and I'd only have myself to blame.
> Obviously I know it was an addiction...and cocaine is one of the most addictive substances there are. But I should have locked myself up away from it, ANYTHING.
> :nope:
> So whilst I have never smoked, I could never judge someone who still smokes during pregnancy!

u r unbelievably strong kicking coke and im not judging u cz at least u stopped u read stories where ppl dnt... only ever seen people on it and ive seen ppl mess there lives up cz of drugs and there family and its horrible..... big :hugs::hugs: for u and ur LO


----------



## xprincessx

i can! never smoked in my life and rarely ever drunk anything...last time was august last yr lol x


----------



## baby.moo

I didn't find out I was pregnant until I was about 10-11 weeks so I definately smoked a lot but I don't think I drank anything (not a big drinker).. The day I took the test though I quit smoking and haven't picked up a ciggy since. =].. Its harder to quit for some people though


----------



## samone00

ican...


----------



## samone00

ican...


----------



## lizardbreath

I can say that about my pregnancy with Jaymee. But for this pregnancy I cant because i didnt know i was Pregnant and i went to the Bar :S had I known i would of stayed FAR away. But my sticky Bean is Fine thank god. But I can say i have Never Smoked. It has never been something that interested me


----------



## lovetaralyn

Well, I had maybe two drinks before I found out I was pregnant. But it took me a week to wean myself off of cigarettes after finding out. Which to this day I have no idea how I did that so quickly!


----------



## Embo

Never smoked in my life, and not a big drinker, so I can honestly say I've not touched anything since finding out in October! :) but i'd give up anything for my LO


----------



## bbyno1

its funny the thing im dyingg to have is a redbull not even alcohol lol
my midwife said not to drink it tho:(x


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: your baby will be doing backflips inside you having a party with all the caffine :rofl: x


----------



## bbyno1

lool tell em about it:haha:
i wish she would do a forward flip and get fully engaged lool x


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: she'll be here in no time! :happydance: x


----------



## Jadelm

I used to drink RedBull ALL the time before I got pregnant, that was WAY harder to give up than the ciggies!! You can still have it moderation though, it's no different to drinking coffee. I let myself have a little can every week or so and sip it slowly while I'm watching tv or something rather than drinking it all in one go lol. I just looove the taste. Yummy. I want some now :( x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

redbull actually has a warning on the side of the can.. it's like a big circle with a line through it then a picture of a bump!! :haha:
xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bbyno1 said:


> lool tell em about it:haha:
> i wish she would do a forward flip and get fully engaged lool x

oh and dw too much, least she's engaging - i have nothing.. but apparently nobody in my family has engaged at all until labour - so fingers crossed!!
x


----------



## rainbows_x

I drank Red Bull a couple times around 10 weeks when I went clubbing.
Some woman had a go at me for it afterwards, I didn't realise I wasn't allowed to drink it! :|

The smell is just AMAZING though! I could literally sniff Red Bull all day!

x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

rainbows_x said:


> I drank Red Bull a couple times around 10 weeks when I went clubbing.
> Some woman had a go at me for it afterwards, I didn't realise I wasn't allowed to drink it! :|
> 
> The smell is just AMAZING though! I could literally sniff Red Bull all day!
> 
> x

:haha: lool!! i can picture you just sniffing a can of red bull like "nope i mustn't drink.." :)
OH drinks it all the time - i think he relys on it to keep him awake!! he has like 8 cans a day - which is really bad for you..
my uncle went into shock from it, and ended up with caffiene withdrawl and stuff.. and on his medical notes they put "Over Dose of Red Bull" :rofl: - seemed really silly to me that you could overdose on stuff like that!
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

i mite treat myself when im full term to a small can then:D
my OH had 1 lastnight & all i was doin was sniffin it lol i lovee the smell!

haha i havnt seen the pregnant lump pic on the side of the can tho,guna look out for that today!
and dont worry when the baby engages a lil bit it gives us all a bit of hope but nothing ever happens hardly anyway lol i been 2-3/5 engaged for like a month so yeh :(
she will be here soon:dance:il be readin ur birth story b4 i kno it:)x


----------



## rainbows_x

Allier I wish I could swap with you, mines 3/5 engaged, I don't wan't her engaged at all yet!

OH drinks it alot too, that or Kick - the cheapy version lol.
I never knew you could OD on it though!

x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bbyno1 said:


> i mite treat myself when im full term to a small can then:D
> my OH had 1 lastnight & all i was doin was sniffin it lol i lovee the smell!
> 
> haha i havnt seen the pregnant lump pic on the side of the can tho,guna look out for that today!
> and dont worry when the baby engages a lil bit it gives us all a bit of hope but nothing ever happens hardly anyway lol i been 2-3/5 engaged for like a month so yeh :(
> she will be here soon:dance:il be readin ur birth story b4 i kno it:)x

hehe, i think i might stash loads of redbull's in my hospital bagg.. soon as she's out, i'll drink them to make up for the months i've missed.. Oh said i should put a bottle of malibu in there too (he was joking before anyone has a go), to make up for 9 months with no alcohol and the beginings of 9 months with no sleep.. but they'd probably get me arrested :rofl: 
plus i'm not a big drinker.. but it did make me laugh!! :)

ahh yeah it's like at the bottomish.. :) and it's got a red line through a red circle.. lool! 
yeahh i was waiting for her to engage, but i've given up with that now, just waiting for her to come!! haha.. i REALLY don't wanna go overrr.. lol.. 
ahhh i'll probably be reading yours, feeling sooo jelous.. and like getting more and more over due haha!! we might even end up swapping due dates :shock: 
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

A mug of instant coffee has about 100mg of caffeine in it and a can of red bull has 80 mg of caffeine in it, so as long as you really limit it, like you have to with coffee then it's ok to have it every now and again. They put the warnings on the cans because most people who drink it, drink loads to get a caffeine boost which you shouldn't be aiming for if your preg, but if you're just doing it for the taste like with coffee then it's ok to have a little :flower: 

Oh and the Food Standards Agency say you shouldn't have more than 200 mg of caffeine a day when pregnant so a can of red bull once a week or so really isn't gonna do any damage being only 80 mg :) Apparently you should avoid the sugar free one over the normal one though cos the sweetners make it twice as bad for you lol x


----------



## Jadelm

Oooo and I totally just remembered something else I was gonna say!!! 
I didn't know you could just OD on Red Bull BUT I did know that if you drink lots of vodka red bulls it's REALLY bad for you, cos the caffeine is a stimulant but the alochol is a depressent and mixing the two together in a high quantity can really eff up your body and you need to get your stomach pumped!! It happened to my flat mates friend.. scared me cos I used to always drink vodka red bull but now i only have one or two if i'm on a night out (well obvs not NOW but when I'm not pregnant lol) xxx


----------



## bbyno1

allier276 said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> i mite treat myself when im full term to a small can then:D
> my OH had 1 lastnight & all i was doin was sniffin it lol i lovee the smell!
> 
> haha i havnt seen the pregnant lump pic on the side of the can tho,guna look out for that today!
> and dont worry when the baby engages a lil bit it gives us all a bit of hope but nothing ever happens hardly anyway lol i been 2-3/5 engaged for like a month so yeh :(
> she will be here soon:dance:il be readin ur birth story b4 i kno it:)x
> 
> hehe, i think i might stash loads of redbull's in? my hospital bagg.. soon as she's out, i'll drink them to make up for the months i've missed.. Oh said i should put a bottle of malibu in there too (he was joking before anyone has a go), to make up for 9 months with no alcohol and the beginings of 9 months with no sleep.. but they'd probably get me arrested :rofl:
> plus i'm not a big drinker.. but it did make me laugh!! :)
> 
> ahh yeah it's like at the bottomish.. :) and it's got a red line through a red circle.. lool!
> yeahh i was waiting for her to engage, but i've given up with that now, just waiting for her to come!! haha.. i REALLY don't wanna go overrr.. lol..
> ahhh i'll probably be reading yours, feeling sooo jelous.. and like getting more and more over due haha!! we might even end up swapping due dates :shock:
> xxxxClick to expand...


:haha:thankss..just reminded me of something else i have to buy 4 my hospital bag lool redbulls:Dhaha get a miniture bottle of malibu just for that lil taste mm!
oh and i mite put 1 lil blue wkd! thats my lil celebration but im scared to drink the wkd case i do get tipsy coz im such a light weight n without drinkin for about 10 months woah i cant imagine lol..

aww corse ur guna go before me thats a sure thing:D
when i went babybond he said AUA (EDD) is july 30th but my mhs rekons EDD is 7th aug so i duno which 1 to really go with but my ticker is for 7th aug lol x


----------



## bbyno1

Jadelm said:


> Oooo and I totally just remembered something else I was gonna say!!!
> I didn't know you could just OD on Red Bull BUT I did know that if you drink lots of vodka red bulls it's REALLY bad for you, cos the caffeine is a stimulant but the alochol is a depressent and mixing the two together in a high quantity can really eff up your body and you need to get your stomach pumped!! It happened to my flat mates friend.. scared me cos I used to always drink vodka red bull but now i only have one or two if i'm on a night out (well obvs not NOW but when I'm not pregnant lol) xxx

have u seen the ones u can get in poundland?like 4 for a pound n there imitation red bulls? i feel like buyin those now what u said n sip it slowly lol:)

but yehh i herd the exact same about vodka n redbuls so even tho i love it i wouldnt drink it anymore ..my OH's friendt that was in uni had loads of last min coursework to do so he decided on the day before of handing in it he would sit up all night n complete it all so he got loads of redbuls in..hes mate come with vodka so he was up for hours drinking vodka redbulls..that night he had a heart attack..im not sure of the full story if ithad anything to do with the mixing of them both but he was only 19:( x


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah I'm sure a heart attack is one of the things that can happen.. it's cos your mixing like two oppposite drugs basically and they just don't go together. I think they should advertise that more that it's bad cos some people go out and that's all they drink. I like it for my first couple of drinks cos the caffeine gives you a little energy buzz before the alochol sets in lol. Or at the end of the night when I'm starting to lose enthusiasm and get tired I'll have one lol. 

Yeah I have seen those! Like Emerge or something. They sell it at my local supermarket and it's 33p a can :D I never drink proper red bull unless I've just got paid or something and I'm feeling rich hahaha. It's the same with fags I would always just buy mayfair or whatever (omg I can't even remember how much they cost anymore it's been that long lol) but if I'd just go paid I'd go all out and get Malboro :haha: Silly really cos it's like what 50p difference? xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bbyno1 said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> i mite treat myself when im full term to a small can then:D
> my OH had 1 lastnight & all i was doin was sniffin it lol i lovee the smell!
> 
> haha i havnt seen the pregnant lump pic on the side of the can tho,guna look out for that today!
> and dont worry when the baby engages a lil bit it gives us all a bit of hope but nothing ever happens hardly anyway lol i been 2-3/5 engaged for like a month so yeh :(
> she will be here soon:dance:il be readin ur birth story b4 i kno it:)x
> 
> hehe, i think i might stash loads of redbull's in? my hospital bagg.. soon as she's out, i'll drink them to make up for the months i've missed.. Oh said i should put a bottle of malibu in there too (he was joking before anyone has a go), to make up for 9 months with no alcohol and the beginings of 9 months with no sleep.. but they'd probably get me arrested :rofl:
> plus i'm not a big drinker.. but it did make me laugh!! :)
> 
> ahh yeah it's like at the bottomish.. :) and it's got a red line through a red circle.. lool!
> yeahh i was waiting for her to engage, but i've given up with that now, just waiting for her to come!! haha.. i REALLY don't wanna go overrr.. lol..
> ahhh i'll probably be reading yours, feeling sooo jelous.. and like getting more and more over due haha!! we might even end up swapping due dates :shock:
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha:thankss..just reminded me of something else i have to buy 4 my hospital bag lool redbulls:Dhaha get a miniture bottle of malibu just for that lil taste mm!
> oh and i mite put 1 lil blue wkd! thats my lil celebration but im scared to drink the wkd case i do get tipsy coz im such a light weight n without drinkin for about 10 months woah i cant imagine lol..
> 
> aww corse ur guna go before me thats a sure thing:D
> when i went babybond he said AUA (EDD) is july 30th but my mhs rekons EDD is 7th aug so i duno which 1 to really go with but my ticker is for 7th aug lol xClick to expand...

that's soo funny.. i was considering it, but i was like they'll probably like kill me haha!! mmmmm.. i sound likea right pisshead, but i think it's the idea of freedom!! :) oh and i'm 18 now so i can buy them myself!! which i've never been able to do beforee woop! 
ahh i'd probably get tipsy off the smell at the momentt!! deary meee!! haha
oww, i dunno, my family has a history of early babies, for first babies, but i just am soo convinced she's gunna go over - and as for the midwives they're sooo crappyyy they don't check anything!! :dohh:
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

allier276 said:


> ahh i'd probably get tipsy off the smell at the momentt!! deary meee!! haha

When my mum bought a bottle of blueberry cider the other day I really wanted to try it cos it looked yummy tasting and I had one sip and was like OMG HOW STRONG IS THAT STUFF?! And it was only like 5% hahaha mum couldn't even taste the alcohol in it but too me it was super strong lol. Was delicious though, reminded me of how blue WKD tastes but without being so sickly sweet and sugar and a little hint of cider taste. Deffo gonna be drinking some more once bubs is outta me! x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

The redbull and vodka thing does cause heart attacks because Vodka apparently slows down the heart rate and redbull is a stimulant so it speeds it up, which confuses the heart and yeah ...

I want Redbull, or Monster, or Rockstar. I might have to pop into the tescos up the road while in labour to grab some for afterwards. Plus there is a good reason behind it too, replace all the energy we've lost while in labour, so go girls! get your wings :D lol


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Jadelm said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> ahh i'd probably get tipsy off the smell at the momentt!! deary meee!! haha
> 
> When my mum bought a bottle of blueberry cider the other day I really wanted to try it cos it looked yummy tasting and I had one sip and was like OMG HOW STRONG IS THAT STUFF?! And it was only like 5% hahaha mum couldn't even taste the alcohol in it but too me it was super strong lol. Was delicious though, reminded me of how blue WKD tastes but without being so sickly sweet and sugar and a little hint of cider taste. Deffo gonna be drinking some more once bubs is outta me! xClick to expand...

hahaha!! my mum and i were in tesco's the other day, and i was like awww don't the spirits look pretty, and colourful, people were looking at me like i'd lost the plot.. hahha..
we sound like such alchy's!! :haha: 
ahh deary me, i could see a newspaper picking up on this thread and a headline tomorrow 
"teen-perants, can't wait to get their babies out so they can go back on the booze!" hahaha!! :rofl: 
i bet we sit over in the teen peranting section like, "ohh i still haven't drunk in months!"
xxxx


oh and my nice midwife said the best thing in labour is a couple of bottles of plain old water, and a big bottle of lucazade.. (to keep the energy levels up - but it hans't got caffiene in it)
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Oh yeah I wondered if Lucozade was safe to drink much of cos my big craving is fizzy orange stuff and I do looove lucozade but I didn't know if it was safe or not? Does anyone know? Or is it like red bull etc where you really have to limit it? xxx


----------



## kirste1

Jadelm said:


> Oh yeah I wondered if Lucozade was safe to drink much of cos my big craving is fizzy orange stuff and I do looove lucozade but I didn't know if it was safe or not? Does anyone know? Or is it like red bull etc where you really have to limit it? xxx

ive been having 3 bottles of lucozade a day.. and i was worried because it had caffeine in it, but i asked my MW and she reckons its fine.. i wudnt have anymore than 3 tho, coz it makes the baby move alot, and keeps me awake at night! X


----------



## Christine1993

I had one cocktail when i was pregnant

x


----------



## Lea21

Have had no alcahol atal but have had one ciggy every 2-3 days ish.....if needed....from 20 a day before!!


----------



## totallyashley

I never smoked before so that wasn't a problem and I haven't drunk since I found out I was pregnant. Tbh it has not been as hard as I thought it would be. Going to be quite the lightweight after Daisy is born though!


----------



## bbyno1

my midwife said lucozade was alright-she told me to drink it before my scans but id only have 1 bottle at a time just because im over paranoid about everything! lol x


----------



## bbyno1

allier276 said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> ahh i'd probably get tipsy off the smell at the momentt!! deary meee!! haha
> 
> When my mum bought a bottle of blueberry cider the other day I really wanted to try it cos it looked yummy tasting and I had one sip and was like OMG HOW STRONG IS THAT STUFF?! And it was only like 5% hahaha mum couldn't even taste the alcohol in it but too me it was super strong lol. Was delicious though, reminded me of how blue WKD tastes but without being so sickly sweet and sugar and a little hint of cider taste. Deffo gonna be drinking some more once bubs is outta me! xClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha!! my mum and i were in tesco's the other day, and i was like awww don't the spirits look pretty, and colourful, people were looking at me like i'd lost the plot.. hahha..
> we sound like such alchy's!! :haha:
> ahh deary me, i could see a newspaper picking up on this thread and a headline tomorrow
> "teen-perants, can't wait to get their babies out so they can go back on the booze!" hahaha!! :rofl:
> i bet we sit over in the teen peranting section like, "ohh i still haven't drunk in months!"
> xxxx
> 
> 
> oh and my nice midwife said the best thing in labour is a couple of bottles of plain old water, and a big bottle of lucazade.. (to keep the energy levels up - but it hans't got caffiene in it)
> xxxClick to expand...

"teen-perants, can't wait to get their babies out so they can go back on the booze!" hahaha!! :rofl: 

Hahaha..makes us sound like we r wanting our alcohol and redbull more than our babies:dohh: lol x


----------



## PleaseBaby

Lucozade is fine, my midwife told me to drink plenty because I'm still being sick and it's isotonic so it replaces all your sugars and stuff


----------

